# COol Parkour video



## FearlessFreep (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Archangel M (Jun 3, 2008)

Impressive...I wonder what the mortality/injury rates of these guys are whenever I see this stuff though.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> Impressive...I wonder what the mortality/injury rates of these guys are whenever I see this stuff though.



Was wondering the same thing...was actually thinking that your cardio better be great because some of those moves look decent when you've got the energy but would suck if you went into them winded


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2008)

Neat! There was a parkour villian in a recent Spider-Man comic, leading Peter Parker to later claim he was doing Parkour when he was caught doing Spidey-like gymnastics.


----------



## tellner (Jun 3, 2008)

*Parkour - For Immortals or Body-Nazis Who Just Think They Are*

It really is impressive as all hell. The Parkour/Free Running types I've met have been in nearly inhuman shape and have developed just about every attribute they have to an incredible degree.


----------

